# Cost of insurance for livery yard



## now_loves_mares (30 June 2010)

I am pulling together a business plan for a livery yard, and need to include a rough cost for insurance. The property will be approx 8-10 stables with an arena. There will be a house too. Not sure whether the house and equestrian buildings etc would be covered under normal insurance, with the liability insurance as the "business" cost, or whether the house would be under one policy with stables, tack, liability etc under a separate policy.

I'm still at the draft stages so this is just a rough guide. Can anyone who has a business give me a ballpark figure to include in the business plan? I've put in £100/month at the moment but absolutely no idea if I'm close! I'm excluding the underlying cost of the house insurance from that, as that won't form part of the business.

Thanks


----------



## LMuirEDT (30 June 2010)

Up for u... curious myself TBH


----------



## TopTotty (30 June 2010)

Hi, I am insured with SEIB and it is around £50 per month for public liability.  If you need employers liability it will be around £150.  Depends whether you do all the work yourself or have helpers.  Good luck


----------



## BMA (30 June 2010)

Need more info and then I can give you a clue as I work in Insurance.

Will you be purchasing the yard...if you are renting the owner would insure the buildings etc.

If you have got to insure the lot what will be the rebuild figure for the house and the buildings (stables)

What are the house and stables built of?

If you have 8 - 10 horses can I assume that you will have a max of 10 horses or will you have grass liveries?  What sort of liveries - DIY, Full, backing and breaking

Will you have people in from outside using your facilities - xc course, school etc

How many staff will you have and what will be your annual wagebill

What is the Sum Insured of tack?  I assume this is your tack and not your clients.  (You have no insurable interest in your clients tack as you did not pay for it so they would have to insure themselves)

Will any of the stables have your own horses in?

I would recomend you have Care, Custody and Control Insurance to cover you if you are looking after other peoples horses....what would be the max Sum Insured for a horse at your livery.  £10k, £20k???

What limit of Indemnity do you require - £1m, £2m, £5m

Do you have any rights of way through you fields

Sorry for all the questions but least then I can give you an idea


----------



## almostthere (30 June 2010)

Hi,
I recently got a quote for a livery yard (25 horses + 5 of our own) from SEIB. I don't have all the details to hand (didn't go ahead) but i think it was for £5m on public liability, £10k per horse for care custody and control and 3 employees cover. It didn't cover buildings. The quote was just about £2800 for the year. I would ring around even if you are at early stages. The lady I spoke to at SEIB was really helpful and didn't pressure me at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## now_loves_mares (30 June 2010)

OK here goes:

Will own the yard personally, so will have to insure the whole lot, house and buildings

Rebuild value c£400k

Umm - they aren't built yet! But probably house brick and stables timber barn.

8-10 horses max I'd say, wouldn't have enough grass for extras.

All full livery, no breaking services

Would do the work myself

Would possibly look to hire out the school

My own tack is currently covered under my horses own policy, but probably £2k

Yes 2 of the 8_1o would be mine.

Max sum insured probably £10k

Indemnity - hmm prob the max £5m

No rights of way

Think that was everything you asked! Sorry for the delay in replying, posted this in my lunch break earlier then forgot about it


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (30 June 2010)

i have 18 liveries, public liability to 5 million, 3c to 10 k per animal, 6 of my own (might be 7 or 8) employers liability and freelance grooming and instruction and that works out about 3 k per annum. building insurance on top of that at about 1k per annum! could have skimmed on the public liability (down to 2 million but would only save max 200 per annum so not really worth it in the current sue ing market! yes it is a hidden cost that HAS to be costed in along with water, electric, business rates! other hidden costs are fertiliser, lime. rolling harrowing topping, seeding, as liveries really do think the grass grows for free!!!


----------

